# XIII centurry classical composer before De vitry & Petruss de Cruce, Obscur composer



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*XIII centurry classical composer before De vitry & Petrus de Cruce, Obscur composer*

We dont know this era quite welll like the century after the IV....

In fact it's a mystical century, lot of Factor are toss in , the black plague, printing was not yet guttenberg, war and crusade against Ottoman incursion and Moorish , all chriistian kingdoms went to war except fews Bards... wright?

These were darks ages deep end...we dont know many name, but have fews anonymus codex like enngelberg codex beside this we dont know mutch, it was a foggy era between El Sabio & De vitry.

Jeez i wonder???:tiphat:


----------

